# No Start Menu, Action Center



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

After an aborted effort to upgrade AVG, I have lost the windows 10 start menu, action center, MS Edge and other programs and access. I have run the scans (sfc /scannow), ran the suggested commands in powershell (Get-AppxPackage | % { Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppxManifest.xml" -verbose }) to restore start menu. Ran program ReimageRepair, just wasted money and re-installed windows 10 free upgrade. No fix, still unable to open start menu (except right click text version), action center. Any suggestions?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

That doesnt sound right. You said you re-installed Windows 10, and still have no start menu. Did you use the MS Media Creation Tool to create a Windows 10 DVD or USB key ?


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

I used the tool and it loaded direct from Microsoft to the hard drive.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't understand you. Yuo said you re-installed Windows 10, that is, you installed Windows 10 for the 2nd time. How did you mangage to do that without first creating a DVD or USB drive.


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

I went to Microsoft and said I wanted to re-install windows 10, the file downloaded and started the install, the download for the tool is still on my computer from the first time.


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

Also for further info since the last question. I downloaded the tool and created an usb drive and re-installed a second time using the usb. Same results, no access to start button, no access to action center, edge app disappeared.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What is the brand and model # of your PC/laptop ? Some brand models.have a web page explaining which model #s are good to go with Windows 10.


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

HP p6630f, Intel core i3 550 @3.20 GHz , 6 GB Ram, 64bit operating system.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I entered your model number here: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/ads/windows10/upgrade.html# and it says your model has not been tested for upgrade to Windows 10.


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

Well the funny thing about it was that Microsoft that it was ok to upgrade and Win10 worked great until AVG tried to update and that crashed it and 2 re-installs have not worked.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I remember seeing several people who had problems with Windows 10 and using a third party antivirus. Some say the built in Windows Defender is good enough, and it seems that MS put in some extra efforts on that product and I recall seeing several signatures update in 1 day.


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

I've removed all traces of AVG that I could find before doing the re-installs but I'm having the same problem. The start button, action center, volume and most of the other icons on the task bar do not work (Edge completely disappeared from it). I can access some of the functions by right clicking on the icons but not all of them work either. I've tried to hide the taskbar, make changes on it, but nothing has worked. The only thing I can think of is that AVG made some changes to the registry that is affecting this, but as of yet I have not found where.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try the AVG Remover from here: http://www.avg.com/ca-en/utilities


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

Already tried the avg remover (ran 64bit and 32bit), 2 different registry cleaners, anti-malware bytes, spy-bot and 2 on line virus removers. Re-ran scripts to fix start menu and action center. Changed to high contrast and back, ran file check a couple of times. The only other thing suggested that I have not tried is to add a new user and log in. It will not let me add another user nor will it boot to safe mode.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you using an admin account ? If so, you should be able to create a new user.


----------



## jnixon (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes


----------

